# Synchronisation et modification de documents



## Rond (24 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaitais savoir s'il existait un moyen de synchroniser et de modifier les documents (.doc, .xls, etc.) présents sur mon Mac avec mon iPhone au même titre que les musiques ou les photos ?

Sinon, existe-t-il une application qui permette une telle synchronisation (ou un simple moyen de copier/coller les documents) couplée avec une autre permettant de modifier les documents ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Février 2011)

1. Oui

2. Plein d'applications.
Fais une recherche préliminaire dans l'AppStore. Le choix est immense.
Mais en gros GoodReader est une bonne application pour gérer ses documents sur l'iPhone (et surtout sur l'iPad) et pour modifier (avec beaucoup de limitations, tout de même) les documents de la suite office, il y a par exemple DocToGo, QickOffice...).


----------



## Rond (27 Février 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse. J'ai opté pour la Dropbox, mais je ne voudrais pas payer une app pour rien. Tu sais si, avec quick office par exemple, on peut récupérer les documents présents dans la dropbox de l'iphone pour les modifier, et si les modifications s"'enregistrent dans la dropbox ?


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Février 2011)

Oui, c.est possible avec DoToGo qui permet ça avec DropBox, MobileMe, GoogleDocs etc... Il faut ouvrir le document dans DocToGo *depuis* depuis la DropBox vers DocToGo (je sais, c'est une philosophie un peu particulière de la gestion des documents sur iOS qui n'as pas de finder, mais on s'y fait), puis le sauvegarder dans la drop box une fois modifier dans la DropBox.
Mais pour 0,79&#8364;, achètes toi aussi GoodReader, tu ne seras pas déçu.


----------



## Rond (27 Février 2011)

Encore merci pour la réponse. DocToGo me convient vu la description que vous en faites mais je ne le trouve pas dans l'Applestore. Etes vous sur du nom ?


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Février 2011)

Rond a dit:


> Encore merci pour la réponse. DocToGo me convient vu la description que vous en faites mais je ne le trouve pas dans l'Applestore. Etes vous sur du nom ?



Non, tu as raison, c'est Documents To Go.
Sinon QuickOffice est pas mal (et peut-être plus stable), mais sur l'iPad. Sur iPhone, je ne sais pas.
Mais ne t'attends pas à des miracles, question respect de mise en page pour les documents word, et, pour excel, les fonctions supportées sont très limitées (avec ces deux logiciels).


----------



## souricette (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour j'ai téléchargé docs to go sur mon iphone, est-ce que qq'un peut maintenant m'expliquer comment faire pour introduire mes docs excel sur l'i phone et pouvoir les lire et les modifier ? Merci


----------

